# Sealing up my smoker



## Byrney (May 27, 2020)

Gday guys

currently smoking some pork and i think i might have worked out why im having a tough time getting up temps... leaks
Im looking for what product you recommend to seal these up around my fire box lid and where the fb connect to the chamber.
I have taken some readings to get a ball park idea on what i need.
My local auto shop has high temp rtv but im not sure if i can use it due to it being a cooking vessel. Im also considering rope and rtv?

ill be guided by you


----------



## forktender (May 28, 2020)

Google high heat food grade RTV



			Robot or human?


----------



## Chasdev (May 31, 2020)

Silicone sealer on the firebox door will fail in a few cooks and stink to high heaven while it does.
High temp felt type gasket will also fail after a while but won't stink (unless it falls off and into the fire.
The firebox can leak, it's the cook chamber that needs to be sealed, if anything.


----------



## Byrney (May 31, 2020)

Thanks for the replies guys, the seal i need to make is where the firebox connects with the pit, crazy amount of heat being lose out of the gap. Ive seen the Americans use red RTV. Keen to hear some more possible solutions


----------



## forktender (May 31, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> Silicone sealer on the firebox door will fail in a few cooks and stink to high heaven while it does.
> High temp felt type gasket will also fail after a while but won't stink (unless it falls off and into the fire.
> The firebox can leak, it's the cook chamber that needs to be sealed, if anything.


I didn't catch that this was for the firebox, sealing up a firebox is not going to be easy.
Personally I'd wouldn't worry about it and I'd learn to control the smoke box temp by using the damper on the firebox door. I highly doubt that it leaks so bad that it could run with the damper closed in other words you are still going to have to learn to use the damper.


----------



## Byrney (May 31, 2020)

There is a lot of heat radiating out of the smokers pit and the fb connection  something id like to fix for eco purposes and achieving temps better


----------



## forktender (Jun 1, 2020)

Weld it, if you don't weld I'm sure it wouldn't cost more than a case of beer and a few $20 bills to get it welded at a muffler or machine shop. Personally I'd start at a muffler shop or an ironworkers or steamfitters union hall.

Good luck.
Dan


----------



## JWFokker (Jun 14, 2020)

You could make a gasket from aluminum foil using two or three layers and then let creosote build up in any small leaks that remain. RTV will bake and crumble at the firebox/cook chamber joint. Felt gasket may work if you're sandwiching it between metal but the self adhesive will let go if not.


----------



## jmtyndall (Jun 24, 2020)

Welding it is the best choice. Aluminum foil could be fashioned into a gasket, that's not a bad idea.

The red RTV will work if you're careful, but if you burn sticks you're going to overheat it and it's going to smell horrible and melt and leak out of the gap. Ask me how I know.  The firebox just gets too dang hot.


----------

